# Some PEX Questions



## ando1048576 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've been reading all I can in these forums, the Terry Love forums, and a few other sites found via Google, but still have some lingering questions.

The general feeling I get is that Wirsbo is a more reputable solution than that found at Lowe's or Home Depot, and that over time the cost of using an expansion-type system like ProPEX is lower than that of a crimp ring system.  It also seems like over time wear and tear on an expansion tool would be more forgiving for a quality of PEX connection than a crimp-type tool would.  Is this what people have found?

How do you typically stub out PEX supply lines?  Use a drop-ear elbows connection, or use a chrome sleeve some-how (not sure how this one works)?

I plan on running a single 1/2" supply line to my bathroom, which I don't think will be a problem because there shouldn't be multiple fixtures on at one time for extended periods of time and I have high water pressure where I live.  It will tee into a shower, toilet, and sink.  Any objections to this?  (The current plumbing was 1/2" copper tee'd to all 3 fixtures with no pressure problems)

Does it make any difference if you use the metal or plastic corner supports?

Thanks - and sorry if these have been answered before.  I just haven't been able to find the answers yet.

Andy


----------

